# Testing day



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

I  have a wee quiery with regard to doing the preg test. It may sound stupid. I know they say that the best time to do the is first thing in the morning.  For the past 6-8 weeks i have been getting up around 3/4 to go to the bathroom.

Am i best testing when im up in the early hours or leaving it until later on?

Thanks

Jillyhen


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, Either is fine really(and I bought a twin pack and did both   )


- you just want to test when you haven't been for a few hours as the hormone is stronger so it shows up better.
Wishing you loads of luck for your testing                - when is OTD 2nd April?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilly, 

As reb has said, either is fine. Or you can keep it in sample pot and test a few hours later.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

Im running all the time lol

Reb im due to test on fri thats it i dont do it early.

Is the clearblue the best?

Jillyhen x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

actually I think First Response is the most sensitive 


Seemed to give me a +ive earlier


Then CB


I'd keep away from CBD ... they do your head in    


RXX


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

Jillyhen- try the predictor hpt, from clear chemist in the waterside, they are only £3.99 so you can stock up if you test early, as everyone has said stay away from the clear blue digital, i found them hard to stomach when the result is in plain black and white in front of you....  made me   

ps i tested 3 days early this time, got a positive, the day after a BFN with bleed!! and test date a bfp... so if you do get a neg early keep testing, hormones are a strange thing!!!!!


wishing you a


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks mollycat

Will go over and get some on tuesday.. im going to try and not test.

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

easier said than done Jilly, but we have all been there


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Mollycat im convinced that it has failed, wea re goin up to see my aunt today so that will keep my mind off things.

Sorry im sounding like a broken record i just dont know what to expect. We have wanted this for so long and im scared that our hopes and dreams have been dashed..

Jillyhen


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm with Mollycat - I got a BFN the day before OTD and a BFP on the day.  I was convinced it had failed too - better that way.  You can't lose    Good idea to stay busy though.  Not too long to wait though I'm sure it feels like forever.  Will have everything crossed for you JillyHen.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

Im trying to remain as positive as i can be one half of me positive and the other isnt.. Pity i cudnt put time forward.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Pinkjay

I really hope so 2 but the way im feeling tonite im not feeling very positive.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Everybody has been brilliant, ive just had another wee cry.

The whole ivf thing totally fries your head.

Jillyhen


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

girls use have really put my my mind at rest..

im due to test fri but caved and tested today and got BFN..

ive AF pains too but not bleedin so keepin my fingers crossed for fri..

good luck jillyhen..

Jen xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jen,

Its really not over yet. Lots of ff have gone on to get bfp after getting bfn on an early test. Maybe just not enough hcg yet, ot test not sensitive enough?? 

Good luck

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Jen

Im sorry hun i have found this week the most hardest. What test did you do?

Fridays test might tell a different story.

 

Jillyhen xx


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

hi Jen,

saw your post re testing early - just wanted to say my cousin did 2 tests the morning of her test day (from IUI) both said BPN but that night her mum made her do another one and it was a BFP - Baby Aaron is now 2wks old so try to keep hope.  it might just be that its too early yet 

thinking and     for you & DH

xxxxx


----------

